# Napoleon's and USA Constitution times.



## artywall (Dec 2, 2006)

:er:I have published new photos.

There is an old Sofia's park near Ukrainian town Uman. It is a landscape arboretum with stones, waterfalls, and small rivers. The park was created in 1796 (early than Napoleon Bonaparte became the Imperator of France (1804), little younger then USA Constitution (1787)). A polish magnate S. S. Pototsky in honour of his wife Sophia created it. It was presented to her on her birthday in May 1802.

Photos from http://www.artywall.com




















Wallpapers of these pictures in resolutions 1600x1200, 1600x1280, 1680x1050, 1600x900 are placed on the site in the section "New".

Best Regards,
Alex.


----------

